# new exhaust recommendations



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Trying to decide on a new exhaust system that's close to the car's original sound and can be used with my reproduction exhaust splitters. Currently I have "cherry bomb" mufflers from the early 80's. Pipes are looking ratty. Trying to stay away from flowmasters as they are pretty loud for my taste. Would anyone recommend the Magniflow system at 2.5 inch size? Are they close to the original sound? I understand this car wasn't very loud out of the factory. It's for a '64.

Dave


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have dynomax performance mufflers on mine you can get some idea of how they sound in the burn-out videos in my sig.


----------

